

Provisional patent filing tips? - jaed

What experience have you guys had with filing patents, particularly provisionals? At Startup School one of the speakers mentioned that you could do it yourself for around $500 or so. Anyone have any insight into this or tried doing it themselves? Any links to good how-to's would be great. Thanks for the help!
======
ph0rque
This is what we did in my previous start-up: we wrote up the process of all
that we were doing, then researched as much as possible about what kinds of
patents already existed in our field, and rewrote what we had to avoid
infringing on those. The research was the hardest part, but now
<http://www.google.com/patents> should be a big help. Then, we took what we
had to a lawyer and asked him for advice. He ended up helping us file the
prov. for less than $400.

------
rms
It should cost less than $500, I believe the filing fee is $125. Getting a
lawyer involved will increase the price by several thousand.

I'd recommend the Nolo Press books on the topic.
[http://www.nolo.com/product.cfm/ObjectID/1F0E4794-D236-43C3-...](http://www.nolo.com/product.cfm/ObjectID/1F0E4794-D236-43C3-908BF76B43DC13C2/310/)
You can buy the pdf online or if you don't mind violating international
copyright law they're mostly available on emule.

~~~
jamesbritt
(warning: rant)

The PDF cost only $3 less than the paper book?

"No shipping fees."

Well, mighty decent of them.

------
nurall
chk this out <http://www.patentwizard.com/> along with the nolo.com book, you
should be good to go

------
yagibear
Phil Emma of IBM has written in recent issues of IEEE Micro a useful (IMHO)
series of 2 page articles about patenting. No-nonsense tips from someone with
over 100 IT patents.

------
henning
Don't?

